# Erik Morales Retires.



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

From BoxingScene:



> During his 19-year career, former four division champion Erik Morales (52-9, 36KOs)competed at the highest level. Last Saturday at the Barclays Center in Brooklyn, Morales suffered a knockout in four rounds to the younger WBC/WBA junior welterweight champion Danny Garcia. Morales admits that it took him a moment or two to regain his senses after going down from Garcia's left hook. Just days after the fight, the Tijuana boxer informed us that he has nothing to be ashamed of and his career was a great experience.
> 
> "I'm very pleased and excited with everything I've done. I have nothing to prove to myself. I know the ending was sad, but that was the way it had to happen - because otherwise I would not have realized that it's all over. I now understand that my body can not withstand this level of combat," said Morales.
> 
> "My career is over, that's a fact. I've retired from boxing. I just do not know if I'm going to make a farewell fight or not...it all depends on how I feel. I want to fight someone on even terms, at the same level, and win. I want people to see me for the last time in Tijuana. I'm happy with everything I've done in my career, to know that I had the opportunity [to acomplish everything that I wanted]. I get a lot of satisfaction, I have a lot of beautiful memories, unforgettable experiences, either way. I'm the first Mexican to win four full titles in four different weight divisions and no one can take that away."


Good he's made his mind up, no Mosely-esque string of misguided mismatches.

Something to remember a legend by:


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

This is me moving away from boxing, as all my favorite fighters retire. The knock out was brutal, and as silly as it is....i dont think ill ever be able to root for Garcia now :laugh: 

I wish they gave him the Maidana fight, his last great performance...


----------

